# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

						Im Finale von Game of Thrones kam es erneut zu einer kleinen Getränke-Drehpanne. Fans sollten dies mittlerweile ja schon gewohnt sein, da in Episode 4 von Staffel 8 bereits etwas ganz Ähnliches passierte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*


----------



## azzih (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

Wird man zwar kaum sehen. Aber sorry 2 solche Fehler das ist einfach Faulheit, vor allem wenn Szenen ja zig mal gedreht werden sollte das schon auffallen. Und spätestens in der  Post production phase sollte das rauseditiert werden.


----------



## Flaubaer (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

Dinge die die (Hardware-) Welt bewegen.


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*



azzih schrieb:


> Wird man zwar kaum sehen. Aber sorry 2 solche Fehler das ist einfach Faulheit, vor allem wenn Szenen ja zig mal gedreht werden sollte das schon auffallen. Und spätestens in der  Post production phase sollte das rauseditiert werden.



Faulheit? Es gibt keinen einzigen Film oder Serie ohne Fehler.


----------



## BabaYaga (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

Oh du meine Güte. Also ohne diese 2 Flaschen wäre die Folge sicherlich viel besser geworden. Aber so ist nun leider alles verloren


----------



## Nazzy (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

Naja, immerhin müssen sie jetzt keinen neuen Thron bauen


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*



azzih schrieb:


> Wird man zwar kaum sehen. Aber sorry 2 solche Fehler das ist einfach Faulheit, vor allem wenn Szenen ja zig mal gedreht werden sollte das schon auffallen. Und spätestens in der  Post production phase sollte das rauseditiert werden.


Vielleicht ist das ja Absicht.  So wird noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf die Produktion und Serie gelenkt.


----------



## hazelol (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

naja für eine serie die sonst eigentlich für ihre liebe zum detail bekannt ist, ist das schon etwas ungewöhnlich gleich 2 solcher pannen in der finalen staffel, wirkt so alles noch liebloser, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich kaum jem auffallen würde, wenn man es nich grade weiß.


----------



## Surprise (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Erneute Getränke-Drehpanne im Finale*

Ich hab noch eine zweite Flasche entdecken können. Entweder ist es die selbe und wurde nur woanders hingestellt oder noch mehr Personen hatten während der Dreharbeiten Durst. Man muss schon genau hinschauen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

